# Audi TT to S4 Cabriolet....or not ?



## DonGun (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi All,

Ive got a 2000 TT 225 which I've decided to change and am considering a 2004/2005 S4 cabriolet. Can anyone tell me what the common problems with the S4 cabriolet ??? I had my TT in a dealers last week and whilst I was there I saw 2 brand new S4's come in on the back of recovery trucks...... that certainly had me worried !


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

DonGun,

I know what you are contemplating I did exactly that 6 weeks ago.

The TT and S4 cab are both very different cars and both very very enjoyable to drive.

The pulling power from low revs from the S4 is truely awesome.

So far as known problems are concerned - there are two known I believe:

1) Auxiliary radiator leaks - I noticed this on mine shortly after I got it - Audi fixed it underwarranty no problems

2) Timing chain idle roller - I think this can rattle and is quite obvious if you are listening for it and again will be fixed under warranty.

I am not aware of any other issues.

Go for it you know it makes sense


----------



## johnridley1234 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi there, ive had a few problems with mine. Reverse sensors have given me a MASSIVE headache, i boot trim had to be replaced because they couldnt cure a rattle on it. I have also recently heard a funny air WHISPING sound from the exhaust, which i am told is a valve in the exhaust "Ageing!", but my s4 is only 1 and 1/2 old with 10k on the clock!! GOD HELP ME WHEN ITS 5!!!!!!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Someone I know has just ordered an A4 cab.

It's a girl's car. Other than a StreetKa I'm struggling to think of a more effeminate car than the A4/S4 Cab.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

johnridley1234 said:


> I have also recently heard a funny air WHISPING sound from the exhaust, which i am told is a valve in the exhaust "Ageing!", but my s4 is only 1 and 1/2 old with 10k on the clock!! GOD HELP ME WHEN ITS 5!!!!!!


Time for a Miltek then :wink:


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Someone I know has just ordered an A4 cab.
> 
> It's a girl's car. Other than a StreetKa I'm struggling to think of a more effeminate car than the A4/S4 Cab.


Yeah right 4.2 V8 - a girls car [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Someone I know has just ordered an A4 cab.
> 
> It's a girl's car. Other than a StreetKa I'm struggling to think of a more effeminate car than the A4/S4 Cab.


I'm completely with you there - let me explain though.

The A4 avant looks good - low stance enhanced by the sloping rear.

Chop the roof off though and the whole proportion of the car is changed, and it becomes very feminine.

Sure, the engine is gruff and it drives well, but it does look like a car you can more imagine a woman driving than a man. Sexist? - maybe, but there we go.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Covertibles are for girls. Period.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

garyc said:


> Covertibles are for girls. Period.


Ditto.

Hans.


----------



## DonGun (Nov 5, 2006)

Cheers for all the replies.... so of which were less helpful than others !!!

I think I will go for one (even thought they are allegedly girls cars) Ive never seen a bloody woman driving one !

Now I have to find a manual one, they all seem to be tiptronic or automatic... now that is girly !


----------



## DonGun (Nov 5, 2006)

Cheers for all the replies.... so of which were less helpful than others !!!

I think I will go for one (even thought they are allegedly girls cars) Ive never seen a bloody woman driving one !

Now I have to find a manual one, they all seem to be tiptronic or automatic... now that is girly !


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

garyc said:


> Covertibles are for girls. Period.


Well at 6'2" & 16St I'm one big girl then :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Someone I know has just ordered an A4 cab.
> 
> It's a girl's car. Other than a StreetKa I'm struggling to think of a more effeminate car than the A4/S4 Cab.


MX-5
Micra CC


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Covertibles are for girls. Period.


I agree.

But no need for three full stops Gary.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

225sTTeve said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Someone I know has just ordered an A4 cab.
> ...


It's a boy's engine in a girl's car.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Carlos,

After I spent 30 bags of the hard earned on the wrong car, I'm clearly ill informed- what should I have bought :?:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Sorry mate, nothing personal. Been there - I had a 225 TTR a few years ago. I liked it but the image was a bit...a bit....gay.

If you must have the wind-in-the-hair experience there's not much around without the whiff of whoopsy. At Â£30k a used Boxster S would be my choice.

If its the power you like, and need 4 seats, an M3 coupe or the S4 saloon. In my opinion, fast audis should be estates, but that's something specific to me. So my choice would be the S4 Avant, but I guess since you bought the cab you don't need an estate.

The masculine 4 seat cabriolet just doesn't exist in my eyes. But then, this is only one opinion. If you are comfortable, that's what matters.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Widget said:


> MX-5


If girl`s enjoy a sublime handling rear drive car then I guess the MX-5 fits :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TBH & perhaps it's more because the A4 Cab is on my list of possibles, most of the A4 Cabs i see driven around are usually piloted by men. Perhaps they're just taking the missus's car out for a spin as i often used to with my wifes A4 Cab, but i defo see more driven by men than women.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

225sTTeve said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Covertibles are for girls. Period.
> ...


Yeah but you do have a manly lump out front. :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I've never understood this 'convertibles for girls' thing - I guess it assumes that the driver wishes to be seen - which is no doubt often the case and would appear girly - but for me, and I've owned 3 drop-tops and intend to again, it was always about the extra dimension it gave to driving. You can hear things you just don't in a hard-top, even with the windows down, you smell things, and you feel more in touch with the road. It's probably mostly in the mind, but I firmly believe that there is no better driving experience than in a convertible on a crisp winter's evening - it's something that evokes motoring in its purest sense and can be done in a Â£10k car just as well as an Â£80k one - which is not something that can be said of many motoring experiences.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Wolfsburger said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > MX-5
> ...


They're not just for girls. Gay men are allowed to drive them too.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Widget said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


I had one, but I think my girlfriend could confirm my that sexuality is straight thanks... The MX-5 is often derided on here - not surprising given the number of badge snobs - but they really are a great drive. I could literally move mine around on the throttle. I learn't far more about drving in that little 110bhp 'girl's car' than I did in my 225bhp TT or 250 bhp Alfa (a real man's car!)....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Covertibles are for girls. Period.


Periods are for girls. Not sure what a covertible is. Perhaps a convertible that's under the radar?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsburger said:
> ...


You don't appear so proud of that fact in your car line up at the bottom of your posts :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Covertibles are for girls. Period.
> ...


Quit possibly.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Quit what?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Ah, I see.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Aye. :wink: :roll:



garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't do any tests going up a motorway slip-road did he?
> ...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Widget said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


you're right, and that's very remiss of me. But if I listed every bit of metal I've owned I'd look like (a poor man's!) W7 PMC.....


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Still a girls car though. And I bet each and every one of your mates have said so.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Thinking about it further, I think it applies mainly to 4-seater convertibles.

Mx-5 is fine.

Other 4 seater cabs - all girlie.

Perhaps it started with this...










:roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Didn't Lady Di run around in one of these...










Until she was persuaded to be a little more patriotic?

<<The first four-seater Audi cabriolet, launched in 1992, was an underwhelming car. It looked good, if a little dumpy to the rear, but it was slow, handled poorly and, of course, shook badly over bumps. Early on, sales were slow and it was overshadowed by its rivals from Mercedes and Saab.

But then Princess Diana bought one and gave Audi the kind of publicity money can't buy. Night after night, her green car would feature between the "bongs" on the News At Ten; swooping out of the gym car park, or trundling across a polo field. The car itself once made the headlines when Diana parked it on double-yellow lines near Harrods and her police guards wrote a letter on Metropolitan Police paper saying: "Vehicle broken down. Please don't clamp."

The 80 Cabriolet became the car to be seen in, sales went ballistic and the soft-top version remained in production for five years after the saloon was axed.>>

http://motoring.independent.co.uk/road_tests/article1195834.ece


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> Didn't Lady Di run around in one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of those too.....  I'll get me (probably pink) coat....


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TTwiggy said:


> I had one of those too.....  I'll get me (probably pink) coat....


Me too mate... and I'm not ashamed to say it either. I liked it, and it was a darn sight more reliable than the TT! :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Good grief boys, what is this obsession with 'girlie cars'? Who cares what others think? If you like, then drive it!

Hev x
(a girlie driving a girlie car :lol: )


----------



## juggler (Sep 29, 2006)

> Covertibles are for girls. Period.


I'm genuinely surprised to see this sort of comment on a TT forum.

TTs are not macho, in either coupe or roadster format. No car which has had so much effort put into looking smooth, stylish and curvaceous is going to look anything other than butch at its most macho.

I thought that by buying into the TT marque we'd got over that kind of concern and were just into enjoying the car.

Myself, I enjoy the extra rush & sensation of speed to be had by taking the roof off and pushing it around the bends as well as cruising about the countryside in nice weather. If you haven't tried it then you're missing something.

If it makes me look like a girl then it's a very happy girl [smiley=gorgeous.gif] .


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

thejepster said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > I had one of those too.....  I'll get me (probably pink) coat....
> ...


yeah, I liked mine too - it was a ming blue 2.6 'S' reg with cream leather. looked wonderful IMHO just a shame it didn't go as well as it looked - 150bhp in a big car is rather poor. I always felt a million dollars driving it; they're rarer than the A4 cab (and I reckon they looked better) and it was definately the kind of car you 'arrived' in..... though I always thought it should be accessorised by red braces, an aluminium briefcase and house brick mobile! - very 80s city slicker or 90s estate agent!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

juggler said:


> > Covertibles are for girls. Period.
> 
> 
> I'm genuinely surprised to see this sort of comment on a TT forum.
> ...


Gary hasn't had a TT for years though. He drives BMWs these days.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

TTwiggy said:


> yeah, I liked mine too - it was a ming blue 2.6 'S' reg with cream leather. looked wonderful IMHO just a shame it didn't go as well as it looked - 150bhp in a big car is rather poor. I always felt a million dollars driving it; they're rarer than the A4 cab (and I reckon they looked better) and it was definately the kind of car you 'arrived' in..... though I always thought it should be accessorised by red braces, an aluminium briefcase and house brick mobile! - very 80s city slicker or 90s estate agent!


Almost snap... Ming blue with blue leather, 2.6 on a 'M' plate  
Was a really nice, elegant cabin with the darker blue leather, the wind deflector worked :roll: and the 10-disc Sony changer and HU were superb.
Agree about the engine, it was so un-stressed it was almost asleep! The only 2 faults I had came from a broken handbrake ratchet the day I collected it (cost was split 50-50 with the previous owner), and the second time being when it kept cutting out after a few seconds, the immobiliser chip in the spare key fell out when changing the battery! :roll:

Anyway, whoever said convertibles were for girls.... outside now! [smiley=argue.gif]

I'll be right out after I've touched up my lippy :-*


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

the really scary thing is that my TTR was olive green as well.....

you're not me are you?.......


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

ROFL :lol:

erm, TTwig, there's something I've been meaning to tell you.... :twisted: :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

thejepster said:


> ROFL :lol:
> 
> erm, TTwig, there's something I've been meaning to tell you.... :twisted: :wink:


if you are a version of me living slightly in my past, then here's two bits of advice - don't buy the alfa that's in my sig - it'll cost a fortune in fuel and watch out for a drunk blonde called Jenny....


----------

